# RIP Ranger



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

***PLEASE READ - pick up truck window warning***

Jen from MI who goes by the screen name Saddlebred16 on another forum, has granted permission for me to post the tribute to her wonderful boy, UCD Ranger, BH, SD, CGC, TDI 11/21/04-8/7/09.

Ranger and a friend named Cassidy were in Jen's pick up truck when she went into get a lunch order. The back sliding window of the pick up was open. The dogs were in their crates. When she came out someone had closed the sliding window and the dogs had died from the heat. Please, in their honor, honor your pets and the pets of everyone you know by getting the word out --- the sliding window on a pick up can be closed by anyone (doing harm or thinking they are being helpful) and the pet will die. PLEASE do not rely on this to keep your pets cool. Put something in place so no one can close that window on you if it is your means of keeping your dog cool.

Here's Ranger's story from Jen's own words and pictures......[cross posted with permission]

Dangerous, 

We've been through more together than most will ever know. You were always my rock, my protector and my friend. You were the dog that I truly needed and you were always a good boy. Mommy misses you big guy. I suspect that Dad and Joe will be there waiting for you, but since you never met them,. look for Grandpa. He'll show you the way. You changed so many lives and opinions while you were here. Your heart was bigger than anyone could have imagined. You were and always will be perfect to me and those that met you. It was impossible to meet you and not love you. So go where you are needed for now, silly boy. Mommy will be o.k. You taught me well. I'll be there with you again Range. Have fun and collect a big pile of sticks. We'll play with them all when I see you again. Mommy promises.

I love you and I will never forget you.







































































[/quote]


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Ranger and Cassidy!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

oh no, what a horrible thing to happen. i feel so bad for the dogs and their families. you can tell how very loved Ranger was by those sweet pictures. 

Rest in peace, Ranger and Cassidy.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a tragedy. R.I.P. Ranger and Cassidy.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

This is the worst kind of nightmare - I am so sorry Jen, I can't even begin to put into words how I feel for you and your family. Run free, sweet Ranger and Cassidy, long before your time.....

________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

run free at the bridge sweet Ranger and Cassidy


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy!








Rest In Peace Ranger


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very, very sorry to hear this. Oh my gosh, how awful. I hope you are comforted by the many memories you both shared.
Hugs,


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a tragedy! What a gorgeous boy!
RIP Ranger and Cassidy...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

OMG - that is so sad and terrifying...........I am so sorry...poor poor Ranger and Cassidy......they are free at the bridge now




























































Lee


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

RIP Ranger and Cassidy- how horrible...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

OMG that is awful!!

I read the locked thread before following the link here and this hits close to home. This owner is not irresponsible. I too have run into Starbucks to get coffee and left windows open for the dogs. What a terrible terrible tragedy and loss for Jen. 

Run free Ranger and Cassidy.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

On two news channels, the story changed.

http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/20349992/detail.html

It said that the person brought one of her dogs into the Eastpointe Animal Hospital to show that her dog had been certified as a Therapy Dog while leaving the two others, crated, in the back of the pickup truck. 

Someone must have known her or known that she had dogs, in crates, in the truck. Why else would someone randomly close the rear sliding window? They would have to walk up to the truck, look into it, see the crates, and see the dogs, and close the sliding glass window. 

Either way, it's very sad that two dogs died.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I went back and read the articles. This happened in Macomb Ill. I went to college there. It used to be a nice town in the late 70's. You know people do all sorts of horrid things. I read some of the comments made too and they were awful. 

My gut reaction to this kind of stuff is usually anger, but I have known this person on line on another board for a long time and she just does not strike me as someone who would do something to put thier dog in harm's way. I suspect someone shut the window. Poor dogs, poor Jen.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1168100#Post1168100

Is the thread above the same dog? It does not look like it is Cassie's dog in the above thread. Was a GSD she was trying to save? I am confused. 

Either way. Horrible thing to happen. Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kelly, two completely different stories, different dogs.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Has anyone heard from Jen? I was thinking about her this weekend and wondering how she was doing?


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

That is a nightmare. so sad.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks like Jen is being charged with Animal Cruelty and Abandonement. The dogs are getting some justice. I'm just worried about the other dogs in her care, if convicted, I know in MOST places, you can not own animals after it for a set amount of time. Hopefully the breeder's of those dogs left will take them back if neccessary. Here is the news link updated with the court proceedings on it. Hopefully she learned that it is irresponsible to leave dogs in the car for hours when it is hot outside. 

http://www.macombdaily.com/articles/2009/10/10/news/srv0000006595549.txt

Also, she had 3 more litters planned putting her at a total of 5 litters in less than a year. None of the breeding stock having health testing or titling done completely. Th "E" litter was already sold out so I'm assuming that it was bred. The 'D" litter was born and never posted about, she had a puppy from it on her website but after I asked about her, she took her page down. 

Courtney


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow, I am not sure what to think about this. I feel for her but I feel for the dogs too.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

all I can say is wow. this would cause me to be suicidal. I AM Sorry I don't even know how to respond. I never leave my dogs in the car.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Being caught up in this from the beginning, I don't know what to think now either. Regardless, two wonderful dogs were lost. If it was due to someone closing the windows, as in the one version of the story, how absolutely horrible. If it was due to negligence on the part of the owner, how absolutely horrible. Either way, the dogs lost and that is the worst part.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

This is awful.
They must have been in there for awhile.....
RIP RANGER AND CASSIDY!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

for this video of the hearing:
http://www.clickondetroit.com/video/21251168/index.html


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

if you want to take your dog for rides or into whatever establishment you are going to, fine.

but, for the love of (insert your god/entity here) QUIT LEAVING DOGS IN CARS WHEN YOU CANNOT SUPERVISE THEM!!! 30 minutes is to freakin long to leave dog in a car unsupervised. its long enough for a tremendous amount of heat to build up, even on a 70 degree day with a window open.

i have no personal exceptions to this unless it will be less than 2-3 minutes AND i can see them from wherever i am going inside. if i have to go into a store, appointment, etc...for any amount of time beyond that, the dogs stay home or i wait for another trip if the dogs are already with me.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

To me it doesn't matter if a stranger did it or not. It was TOO HOT out for the dogs to be in the back of that truck with only the windows cracked. The dogs need Justice and I think they will get some. Sad sad story and I hope that this opens people's eyes a bit. 

Courtney


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

if I wouldve come out to the nightmare cant even imagine those were gorgeous GSD's, what a horrible death









Down here, we do not take Neek in the car much, just gets too hot 

We left Sashi, a looong time ago, in the car just to run in and get the dog food, it was 65 out, some lady tried to open the door and let him out. I will NEVER forget that, we had all 4 windows cracked. thank goodness we had the doors locked. 

But....if she was warned several times as the Prosecutor alleges, why did she keep doing it? And to the person who came by and shut the windows....sure wish they could find them, how cruel








Her dogs otherwise look very well cared for, this is a confusing case


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

It is confusing. I think the original explanation was that she left them for 1/2 an hour while she ran in and got a lunch order from her co-workers. Apparently now the state is allegeing that it was two hours while she worked. Since she was a groomer I would imagine that that would be easy to substantiate with payroll records.

Another tragic awful reminder for all of us to be more diligent. My heart breaks for those poor dogs.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Betty101It is confusing. I think the original explanation was that she left them for 1/2 an hour while she ran in and got a lunch order from her co-workers. Apparently now the state is allegeing that it was two hours


doesnt matter. 1/2 hour is too long. one of the stories mentioned it was in the low 70's that day. even with open windows, a vehicle can easily top 100 degrees in 10-15 minutes on a 70 degree day.

this is aimed not necessarily at anyone here, but some people just feel the need to take their dogs everytime they leave the house. this is inevitably going to lead to dogs being left in hot cars.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It is terrible what happened to the dogs but I don't think she did it intentionally. 

The people who left the dog dying in the rain for weeks (the dog that the DDB president rescued and hid) did not even pay a fine.
Animal abusers get away with zero penalty. Hoarders don't go to jail. Comparing to those situations a year of jail seems out of proportion. I am not trying to justify what happened, but the relative proprtions of penalties seem way off.

RIP Ranger...


----------

